# Simcoe - Dec. 2009 to Sept. 4th, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Simcoe was the big dominant boy of the little group of 3 Itook in just over a year ago. LA arranged it all, having tried to find a home for these boys for a "friend" before. We knew very little about them, but we were going to be in the area (way up north of the city) so we picked them up on the way through. They were supposed to travel home with eagle, but once we heard/felt how bad a URI that little black self had, we both knew they were staying with me.

Things went well for about 3 days then Simcoe had to reassert his dominance with all the new rat smells around him and poor Alfie (the black self) took the brunt of it. Once I find the sweet Alfie a better colony and fit, Simcoe and his brother Garson settled down, and even though Simcoe didn't like me much, he tolerated me and my handling better than his very scared and submissive brother.

My big polar bear just home



















Unfortunately something strange started happening to Simcoe's ear, it started to thicken all over and get rigid. It was like the cartilage was thickening all over the base of the ear and working outwards...this progressed slowly but inevitably. He also developed a chronic on/off URI which became On again all the time.

It pulled his ear down and I would have to help him clean his ears carefully



























Then we lost his brother and poor Simcoe actually turned to me very slowly for comfort. he would be out running around, and he would come from behind my pillow and bite my head, or nip my chin or cheek...eventually this became cuddling up next to me, and then crawling onto me to curl around my neck, waiting for kisses. My brusque boy was finally showing me he liked me.


















He loved to run around then crawl into his recycling bin for his snoozes, he had his patterns and he wanted things just so. 











Then I noticed his normal right ear was thickening as well!! Very slowly but steadily. I had never experienced this in any rat.

The next health issue then reared its ugly head...he developed a tumour beside his right testicle...and at first it wasn't too bad, but in the end it grew fast. He finally told me this morning, it was Time mom. I'm tired and I want to be with Garson again, so I helped him reunite with his brother.


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

R.I.P little Simcoe. You were loved and will be missed. You must have been so sweet. You passed on to soon. You should have lived longer. May you R.I.P

If you wanna talk to me about this, I can try and help

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh spaz he was adorable  R.I.P


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

sorry for you loss


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

He is beautiful and he had a good life with you


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! He was quite the handsome boy!


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

